# Using evolution-programming to identify type?



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I thought this very shallowly for now but here it is: The fitnesslevel would be someone elses typed the guy from the video already. We would use some Unity (https://unity3d.com/) that map out the head and general body of the character in question. For example Snapchat use this technology a lot when making face swaps and such. And then let it do many hours from different people of each type, maybe for some weeks or so. It should find them patterns needed and then see if it apply to new videos. 

Script: NEATEvolve.lua - Pastebin.com


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Are you proposing that the simulation program, given information on the gaming styles of representatives of different types, could learn and develop into a playstyle that is representative of a sociotype?


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

It be passive. Just recording of people and register all motions.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

I was thinking something line like this:








The black cross thing to the left would be sensing, intuitive, thinking and feeling. Right old Jung stuff. Place them so thinking and feeling cant be pressed at the same time. The game would be for the program to guess correctly.


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> I was thinking something line like this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


But how would you propose to define this?

Away from object = N
Towards the object = S
??? = T
??? = F

It sounds weird and almost...true actually. But you'd need a far more detailed game. Nick Yee used to do such things and researches. As well as Rbartle. I'd base it on MMOs or MOBAs personally.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Ixim said:


> But how would you propose to define this?
> 
> Away from object = N
> Towards the object = S
> ...


No its not like that, It suppose to be that you show a subject and the program have to make a choice base on movements and then it can increase the fitness or not.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

I'm not following at all. *sweatdrop*


----------



## Ixim (Jun 19, 2013)

Captain Mclain said:


> No its not like that, It suppose to be that you show a subject and the program have to make a choice base on movements and then it can increase the fitness or not.


Aha, so a program acts like me. Or almost like me. Got it.

But idk how'd you apply it here...


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> I'm not following at all. *sweatdrop*


The vision is this; You link a youtube clip and use the mouse to select one of the people in it. And then the program analysis it from only the movements and pattern seeking and you get an estimated typing for this person. 

The way to go there is with programming and evolutional learning program and let it do a lot of try and error with examples til it find the best shortcuts or patterns for it to use to identify type. 

What what I hope to find is if it works, maybe there is unconscious movements going on linked to each type.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

Ooooooh, OK. I gotcha now. That reminds me of Pod'Lair, and their whole body movements and facial expressions indicate type thing.


----------



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

Fenix Wulfheart said:


> Ooooooh, OK. I gotcha now. That reminds me of Pod'Lair, and their whole body movements and facial expressions indicate type thing.


Podlair is made by a bounch of douches who wanted to insult everyone elses. They even invented the type based on behavior to then say it was scientific proven.


----------



## Lord Fenix Wulfheart (Aug 18, 2015)

yeah...I don't care for them much myself. Although I am apparently an ENFP by their methods.


----------

